# Can you drywall over ceiling beadboard?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

How are you going to glue the drywall to the ceiling joists if you don't remove the beadboard?

Just askin'.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This 'bead board'--how thick is it--1/4 inch ply-paneling---3/8" solid strips--3/4" tongue and groove?


----------



## thisoldspouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I have the same situation, drywall over beadboard, but mine is 110 years old, 3/4" pine and I did NOT take it down first. 

I'm just still trying to figure out how to finish it well. I hate mud. Just sayin'.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

User Name: *"This Old Spouse"*

*I love it!* Never have seen that used before in my ten years on forums. It's amazing how something so simple and so obvious just escapes so many people. Great handle.:wink:


----------

